# As The Gunman- Pouch Holsters



## kooniu (Jul 14, 2011)

I would like to show you today, one element that is used quite often in my slingshot. it is a pouch holder. using different methods, most often the clip but it is important to be able to wear a sling loaded and ready to fire.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Impressive ease and speed you have.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Interesting as always. Some good ideas here. Thanks!

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice collection Koniu! Interesting designs.


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

kooniu
Check out: http://slingshotforum.com/topic/5691-pre-loaded-slingshot/page__hl__%2Bpre+%2Bloaded
Winnie


----------



## kooniu (Jul 14, 2011)

Winnie brilliant minds follow the same paths









in your topik , I found yet another patent

http://slingshots.myfreeforum.org/about558.html&highlight=


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

Brilliant! I'll have to work this idea into one of mine.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

That is a good feature to include in a slingshot especially when not being carried in hand while walking.


----------



## Bostradamus (May 15, 2012)

i really like the slot in the bottom to secure your pouch!! i may have to do that with some of mine, too!!


----------



## Ordie69 (Aug 25, 2011)

This group never fails to amaze me with enginuity.


----------

